
Show HN: AWS Product Announcements, but without boring stuff - vladholubiev
https://awsnews.info/
======
vladholubiev
Hey there, Vlad, the creator of [https://awsnews.info](https://awsnews.info)
here.

One day I realized that ~30% of AWS product updates updates are some boring
stuff like "some service just launched in another region" or "you can now add
tags to your appsync api", etc.

So I decided to create a website which filters all the noise out and brings a
more pleasant UI than
[https://aws.amazon.com/new/](https://aws.amazon.com/new/)

Tech Stack:

* Frontend: React App built with Next.js

* Hosting: AWS S3 + AWS CloudFront

* Backend: AWS Lambda + AWS DynamoDB + AWS API Gateway

~~~
pachico
Good job, sir!

